# Lesner Bridge animation



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBGfmBs6Efw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Animated construction looks awesome.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Saw that last week, can't wait for them to finish and hope they will still allow folks to fish from the beach on both sides.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

jay b said:


> Saw that last week, can't wait for them to finish and hope they will still allow folks to fish from the beach on both sides.


yeah I agree This is was my favorite bridge to catch sheepies and flatties. Interested to see how the new structure will hold fish.... Looks promising.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have a sentimental attachment to that bridge. Fished there since the 80s when I was a kid dropping gudgeons on the pilings to catch flounder. I remember the weird Grim Reaper sign showing the drownings, the lot on the ramp side when it was just a sandy lot with live oaks, and wading the bar all the way to the pilings at low tide to fish for stripers at night in the fall. And let's not forget Duck Inn. Hoping once the bridge is done access is restored and the new structure brings in fish.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

The bridge looks good I'm sure the fish will return to the area.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

My old man would park his 68 mustang under those trees back then. The grim reaper kept me at waist deep as a kid lol


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I fished it since we moved here in '69. Dad would take my brother and me down there to look for dinner. Good thing was the Sandler Seafood packing business was still on the corner of Northampton Blvd. and Diamondsprings Rd. so if we didn't get lucky he'd stop there to buy something from the fish market around the back of the building. We got crabs both live and steamed from the old house boat that was land-locked where the Crab Creek boat launch is now until they tore it down.

I can remember renting 16' skiffs off the beach from the Duck Inn back in the early/mid 70's. No Cell phone, no flares and no problem fishing the entire CBBT.

I fished the Speckled Trout Congo line that used to happen every fall in front of the Duck Inn and taken home a lot of dinners.

Never fished from the beach on the Crab Creek side until the mid 80's when they ended the moratorium on Rockfish. I was fishing from the Duck Inn side one fall day with an older guy and neither of us were catching so he told me to follow him to the other side because the incoming had changed to the ebb and he said that was the ticket for the "other side". We both caught a mess of good sized Rockfish that day and the rest is history.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sand flea said:


> I remember the weird Grim Reaper sign . . .


This one ?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

jay b's younger than he looks, or wait.....maybe the other way around...;-)

I fished the flood tide side quite a bit for flounder in 80s and 90s. 
Suppose I need to do the ebb some time!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

We were fishing there during the spring trophy season in May of 2010 and what I thought was a decent Rockfish turned into this. 7 lbs. 1 oz. so anything is possible near a current heavy fish magnet like the Lynnhaven Inlet.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Wow....was *this* the Duck Inn.....with drive up access way back in the day????
Just how old is that old Lesner Bridge?


----------

